

Ask HN: How to keep informed on events in your city? - dantkz

I just can't find a place where they tell me what IT events will be around me. Paul Graham has visited London, Joel Spolsky is coming in January, but what about all the other talks/conferences? Is there a website with a list? How do you keep informed?
======
kaerast
I've found that it's mostly about being well connected through social media
and attending other events/meetups. You'll still miss things, but even sites
such as Lanyrd won't list everything.

As somebody who is getting more and more involved in organising local tech
events in my area I'm interested in this myself. I'm running a Google calendar
and Twitter account to highlight the best local events (mostly non-tech based)
but feel I could be doing better.

